# Which exhaust is the best + loudest for the R34 ?



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)

Which one do u guys recommend ? 

-HKS Hiper Titanium 
-Apexi GT Spec
-VeilSide Titanium Tear Drop 

VeilSide Ti










and Apexi


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*There`s only one........*

Fit HKS.

Cheers,
Henry:smokin:


----------



## 5zuk (Sep 10, 2001)

*which exhaust*

Fit an apexi gt cat back system or a mines if you want loud though fit your namesake or hks hiper:smokin:


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

HKS Hyper...Sure is loud and does not restrict the exhaust gases


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Exhaust*

I think thay all sound luuuverly and is a matter of personal preference.I have on mine a HKS Hiper Muffler and it is bloody loud and just sounds awesome as a couple of fellow club members have said after a spin in it .I mean every time I go into a tunnel its windows down,big shove with the right foot,and hey presto a MASSIVE grin and loads of dirty looks !Can't be bad in my books !

The beauty of the Hiper is that you can buy a silencer for c.£40 which just screw on the tail pipe and makes it much more quite if you need it.eg.Trackdays with strict noise levels,going on a long journey,etc..

The mines is an awesome exhaust and as it happens I have one for sale ,cat back system !It has a very distinctive sound which is nice and bassy .However it is not very loud !


----------



## woosh & go (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re Exhaust*

Hi Paul

Do you have a driving license for your garden hose?

You have a PM

Rgds Ian W


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

what about r33's? do the above suggestions work for them too?
i want loud...very loud 

got some feeble twin pipe on it at the mo, dunno what it is, but i'll find out tommorrow. i want one that looks like ive strapped a dustbin to the arse of my car and pumps hideous amounts of vapour out on a cold evening. in fact, so big i can stick a sofa in it and rent it out as a bedsit


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Forget HKS ...*

If you want loud then get a Trust TR Power Evolution with the matching front pipe. Front pipe bolts straight onto the exhaust so there's no mismatch with a crappy CAT replacement pipe. I used to drive around with ear-plugs in - it is THAT loud.

Talat.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I went for a Nismo/Trust combo but if I were to do it again, I'd go full Mines titanium 

Cem


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

not alot of choice is there


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Loud Dustbins*

Spud .LOL

Cem.
Yes the mines stuff are superb.The only problem is the price.....
I suppose you pays your monies........


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*blitz exhaust*

the blitz nur-spec exhaust is the poodles noodles

it is loud and has a baffle that can be fitted for trackdays.

keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*blitz baffle*

here is a photo of the blitz baffle


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I know it's not one of your listed exhausts, but the HKS Super Dragger II I have fitted to my R34 is sweeeeeeeeet.

I have heard Jonah Lomu's car with a Trust unit and wasn't too keen on that. Another friend of mine has a Nismo unit and that was very nice, but mine has much more change in it's tone as it goes through the rev range....... it also has an additional chamber on the mid section of the system to remove drone when cruising.......works a treat.

It also has the same baffle systems as shown above.

http://203.96.16.54/multimedia/images/my_r34/pages/chamber.htm http://203.96.16.54/multimedia/images/my_r34/pages/rear.htm http://203.96.16.54/multimedia/images/my_r34/pages/frontpipes.htm 

Fraser


----------



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)

am interested in these kinda exhausts not the straight type like HKS Super DR Mines etc......

http://store5.yimg.com/I/supra_1673_24766756
http://store5.yimg.com/I/supra_1673_30735749
http://www.takakaira.co.jp/performance/apex/exhaust/gtspecmuffler.jpg

but not this:
http://www.mines-wave.com/imgs/p_silence.jpg
http://www.mines-wave.com/products2001/power_mng/exhaust/imgs/silencevx.jpg


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

You need a Hyper exhaust.
They come out sideways like that.
Like Gary's Like Henry's Like mine.


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Exhausts*

I think all these exhausts manufacurers should put up sample sounds of their exhaust on their web sites !


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Hyper for a 34!*

Jed HKS sorted the Hyper for the R34 so it comes aout straight and not aiming at pedestrians on the pavement like yours, garys and Henry!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I can only racomend Mine's!! I have a full SS sytem fitted and it sounds amazing. Not too loud but it has a lot of character. If you want to go slightly louder try the titanium Mine's one....but if you want real loud you relly cant beat a full ARC titanium! 
I personally think the round silencer type exhausts look horrible on GTRs...but thats just my view!


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Ian, 
I never knew that about the HKS Hyper for R34.
What a shame. Those pedestrians needed shooting anyway.


----------



## wsurfa (Feb 5, 2002)

*Custom option*

there's always the custom option - I'm in the process of selling my celica GT4 (and waiting for the loan to clear to start r33 shopping !)and I know a number of people had excellent systems made for their cars. They're not cheap but are very good and can make a system to youer requirements - and they sem to have a pic of a skyline on their home page

http://www.haywardandscott.co.uk/index.htm


HTH

Iain


----------



## wsurfa (Feb 5, 2002)

*Custom Exhaust*

As I'm in the process of looking for a skyline - I checked the cost of a custom made full ss system from H&S. they reckon about 700-750 inc of vat and fitting. System would be turbo back, and they promised that they could make it very loud indeed.


----------



## wsurfa (Feb 5, 2002)

Best to give them a call as they will make just about anything you want - they dont have ajig made up for the GTR so would require the car to fit the exhaust to. AFAIK they have ane xcellent reputation and do high quality stuff but are not cheap


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

I'm with Keith on this, the Blitz is one fine Zorst

Have a listen to it if you like. It's on my S14 200sx though, not a GTR: http://www.200sxoc.com/site/dan_blitzeds14.html it's about half way down the page, just under the pics of the system. You could also give Tony a call at Abbey Motorsport if you want another opinion on it, he'll tell you that it's louder than most of the GTR's he gets in there!!! and I've still got the stock front pipe too!!!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Or you could try Tube Torque Developments. They'll make you one however you want it.

http://www.tubetorque.co.uk


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Exausts*

Doesn't an exhaust have to be speacially designed to give the right backpressures or can one just literally bung on a pipe just to expell the hor gasses ? 

Look foreward to hearing your zaust on one of the meets Dan .Bolney I believe ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul.GTR34.....this is true for NA cars but for turbos its not really a priority. If you are running the standard turbines a certain amount of back pressure is needed to keep boost at the normal levels....but if you look at some of the racing GTRs they seem to use huge diameter straight pipes or side exit jobbies


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

*Back Pressure*

Hmmm - back pressure. For ANY car, normally aspirated or forced induction, back pressure is bad. The best exhaust after the turbo or exhaust manifold is none. I'd think that normally-aspirated engines which lose torque when fitted with big-bore exhausts bear witness to poorly designed manifolds, or being tuned with the restrictive exhaust in place. How many top fuel dragsters anything but open manifolds? 

Having said that, I imagine that too large a pipe could also be detrimental to flow if the gas flow slows and becomes turbulent, and I supose gas temperature also plays a part.


----------



## 5zuk (Sep 10, 2001)

*Loud exhaust*

I dont understand why it has to very loud though i mean you can only drive it for a short time and you loose the sweet straight six sound.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Paul, I'll be at Santa Pod on the 24th of this month mate, with a load of other guys. Come down and you'll be able to have a good listen to lots of different Zorsts.


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Sante Pod*

Daz.
Are you going to be running your car ?

Is it open for anybody ?

I might tag along.

I would like a go to see what she'll do !

Cheers


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

the twin pipe on mine is a twin drager or summat like that...anyway its coming off this week.
in its place....hks hyper muffler 

i asked mark what the loudest one was, apparently this is it. cant wait:smokin:


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Hiper*

You won't be disappointed mat.I have the same 'haust and is it sounds lovurly ,especially in tunnel !


----------

